# Help me (please)



## Ratflavoredcoffee (5 mo ago)

I have a Ball python. a while back little white creatures (kinda like ant's) showed up, I thought they were mites. We cleaned out the cage but a day later they were all gone. We figured they were springtails or something and left it alone. Recently a similar thing happened. Yesterday I noticed some white ant sized bugs in her cage I thought nothing of it, bc my apartment has a bug problem. today my brother noticed something in her water bowl. About 20 of these tiny white MENACES floating dead, I looked around. To my Absolute horror they are scattered EVERYWHERE. I've stared at them for hours trying to figure this out. They are a little smaller than an average ant. They are a mid grey color. They have antenna. They're legs are the small to count. I only found two on my snake SMALL light grey ones on her belly. The only Little thread holding my sanity together is that google told me these might not be mites. If anyone here know literally anything about this PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me.


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Bombjack said:


> Pictures would be very helpful.


Naahh just use your physic powers or give your crystal balls a rub - who needs a photo.... I mean it's not if it will help 
[/sarcasm ]


----------



## Ratflavoredcoffee (5 mo ago)

Bombjack said:


> Pictures would be very helpful.


I apologize I didn't think to add pictures is this okay doe's this work??


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a springtail. Harmless.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Certainly not snake mites


----------

